# Light bulb 925-04213



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Does anyone know what this light bulb number is if I goto auto parts store? 925-04213


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just take it with you .... you could probably go online and get an LED equivalent ....  ... most of mine don't even have a light.


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

925-04213 - Google Search


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Oneacer said:


> Just take it with you .... you could probably go online and get an LED equivalent ....  ... most of mine don't even have a light.


I had to buy the whole sockect assembly and forgot to order the bulb


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

Used an 1156 seemed to work fine!!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You probably saved like $20-$30 vs. buy from MTD. They do not make it easy for you to xref to a common automotive bulb.


----------



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

For my MTD Blower - Lamp 12V SIZE 1156 / 1141 Part # 925-1629
I swapped it to this LED Bulb - https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0721FNCWP/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_5?smid=A3RND54X0X6PMP&psc=1


----------



## CaptnREZ (Dec 3, 2018)

bibeaud said:


> For my MTD Blower - Lamp 12V SIZE 1156 / 1141 Part # 925-1629
> I swapped it to this LED Bulb - https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0721FNCWP/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_5?smid=A3RND54X0X6PMP&psc=1


Nice maybe I will swap it out!!


----------

